# Shaun Morgan (Seether) Schecter signature Model.



## Ntbillie (Apr 28, 2011)

A very simple model. 1 Volume,1 Bridge pickup. I really Don't know what that switch is for(?) Reminds Me of the new Munky signature Ibanez for some reason. Cheers!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 28, 2011)

I love Shaun, he's one of my biggest influences. He writes catchy tunes while remaining heavy, and their tone has always been awesome. The album 'Karma & Effect' was one of the albums that got me into metal. 

I don't know whether this sig is my sorta thing, I would've preferred them releasing his red PT model. However it is nice. I'm assuming that switch is a killswitch.


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 28, 2011)

That guitar is cool. His black fingernails are fail.


----------



## Hyliannightmares (Apr 28, 2011)

Like the neck inlays not really digging the body


----------



## edsped (Apr 28, 2011)

His one fingernail-painted hand really speaks to me.


----------



## themike (Apr 28, 2011)

He was way cooler when he played a Diamond Series and was filled with angst


----------



## signalgrey (Apr 28, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


>



well SOMEONE really likes Nirvana...

that being said it looks alot like the old Mosrite guitars, id like to see a better picture.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 28, 2011)

They were _very_ Nirvana-esque back in the day, but they've become more their own thing with every album.


----------



## blister7321 (Apr 28, 2011)

where did you find this 
its not on the website


----------



## Imalwayscold (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm not really feeling this one to be honest. I'm suprised that custom telecaster shaped shecter wasn't his signature considering that was all he was playing for a while.


----------



## Randy (Apr 28, 2011)

That's a hot looking guitar.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Apr 28, 2011)

Diggin that body shape....


----------



## themike (Apr 28, 2011)

MetalBuddah said:


> Diggin that body shape....


 
He works out


----------



## Kavnar (Apr 28, 2011)

Man this is bad ass!


----------



## mat091285 (May 5, 2011)

Shaun Morgan - Schecter Guitar Research specs of the beast


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 5, 2011)

i need more pics of that guitar its sexy as fuck


----------



## aphelion (May 5, 2011)

I love Seether...but as a South African, I am biased! You should search for "Saron Gas," it was Seether before they moved to the states...some of the same songs, but way more raw. Not better or worse, but pretty damn cool.

Awesome guitar too, looks yummy...


----------



## gunshow86de (May 5, 2011)

Looks pretty good in white;


----------



## Triple-J (May 5, 2011)

I'm surprised it wasn't the Tele shape he always uses but just like RZK's ESP sig this shape is based on the Mosrite Ramones/Ventures sig which to me is no bad thing I'm not into the sunburst but the white looks fantastic though Shaun must be the only person on the planet that actually likes the HB-102B.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (May 6, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> He works out



LOL hilarious!



I agree that I thought he'd be releasing a PT model like everyone else 
White version looks pretty decent!
The guitar looks like it will fit their newer sound for this upcoming album (after hearing 2 songs on it already-- Country Song and Roses)...

Overall a bit disappointed but good for him getting a sig model!


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 6, 2011)

The body makes me think of SX.


----------



## johnythehero (May 6, 2011)

Thats sexy...the guitar isn't that bad either


----------



## Nyarlath (May 6, 2011)

Seether makes me want to die.


----------



## Curt (May 6, 2011)

Not a huge seether fan, but that guitar is HAWT.


----------



## Dead Undead (May 7, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> The body makes me think of SX.



SX GG3 BO BK Left Handed at RondoMusic.com


I lurve me some one-pickup guitars.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 7, 2011)

I wish there were more guitars with that reverse/offset horn shape. I really dig Brent Hinds' First ACt custom.












And the Mosrites that inspired them.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 7, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> SX GG3 BO BK Left Handed at RondoMusic.com
> 
> 
> I lurve me some one-pickup guitars.







Then why did you link this?


----------



## Miek (May 8, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> Then why did you link this?



Because only one person will ever pick that up


----------



## gunshow86de (May 8, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I wish there were more guitars with that reverse/offset horn shape. I really dig Brent Hinds' First ACt custom.
> 
> And the Mosrites that inspired them.





My current obsession; Electrical Guitar Company Series Two.


----------



## Dead Undead (May 9, 2011)

^Aluminum necks? And fretboards? Aluminum fretboards would be new to me.



highlordmugfug said:


> Then why did you link this?



Meant to separate the two. Link was for your quote, "one pickup" was for OP.
My bad.

Liked the answer it got though


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 9, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> My current obsession; Electrical Guitar Company Series Two.



i need a link for this company now!


----------



## -42- (May 9, 2011)

For all intents and purposes, Seether can fellate me.

I'd still play that guitar though.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 9, 2011)

Thrashmanzac said:


> i need a link for this company now!



Here you go => Electrical Guitar Company | The Finest Aluminum Instruments


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 9, 2011)

thanks man


----------

